# Spartan Jetter??



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anyone used one of these? I like the look.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

para1 said:


> Has anyone used one of these? I like the look.


How much it be?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Think they go for around $40,000+ Like the look but would ask them to leave their logo off so I can put my company logo on it instead.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

is that the warrior? seems like it would be good if a riot broke out.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It is a great unit. I got to demo one a while back. I was really impressed with its performance.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

They come without the logos. 
They are a awesome machine. Brian who once was my rep., had one behind his truck. He showed it to me, I wanted one right then.:thumbsup:

If you buy one you will like it. VERY proffessional looking.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> They come without the logos.
> They are a awesome machine. Brian who once was my rep., had one behind his truck. He showed it to me, I wanted one right then.:thumbsup:
> 
> If you buy one you will like it. VERY proffessional looking.
> ...


Who is the rep now?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Who is the rep now?


If its Heb Bishop run away.. far far away. Do not get me wrong he is a nice enough of a guy and all. But one year at the International pumper and waste hauler show, I bought some items. I ordered the stainless steal 1/4" jetter hose, some nozzles, and they where carrying the mustangs Root rat jetter nozzle along with some other odds and ends. Total bill was around 900 bucks or so Its hard to recall it all since it was over 10 years ago. Well they made me pay on the spot at the show, and they said they will ship it all when they get back. Weeks go by no shipment, I call leave messages. Months go by, I finally get a hold of Herb, he looks into it. He calls me back told me they shipped it Fed Ex and they said it was delivered. I asked for the tracking #, along with who signed for it? He had no answer and hung up on me. Ever since then I refuse to deal with spartan directly any more. 

Oh as a side note I had them ship it to my mom and dads house, which someone is always home there. They never seen the package ever.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Who is the rep now?


Don Hessler is my rep down here. He is from St.Louis. Haven't met him yet but we have talked on the phone a few times.
I really got to know Brian pretty good and sure seemed he really did his homework on jetters. He got to know them fast. He has the Northern Illinois and other states territory now. Kinda miss him, he's a ggod man.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Think they go for around $40,000+ Like the look but would ask them to leave their logo off so I can put my company logo on it instead.


 
$40G's aint no jetter worth 40G's!


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> $40G's aint no jetter worth 40G's!


You can get them for less than that. Depends on what you want and need. they have Soldier, that I heard from Brian is really doing great. Smaller unit but ALOT less.

www.spartantool.com

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

The jetter that we use is a US JETTER. This thing is BAD A$$.:thumbup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Just out of curiosity how much do you charge for jetting with a trailer jetter. I don't have one yet but if things pick up I might consider getting one. We have a lot of factories and industrial places around here but only one company that I know of that has a jetter. they charge 1500 dollars a day which to me seems kind of cheap.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Just out of curiosity how much do you charge for jetting with a trailer jetter. I don't have one yet but if things pick up I might consider getting one. We have a lot of factories and industrial places around here but only one company that I know of that has a jetter. they charge 1500 dollars a day which to me seems kind of cheap.


Around here you're looking at $250-$300/hr.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Around here the rate is around $325 for first hour $125 for each additional.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The few shops that have a trailer jetter around here charge somewhere around $350 for the first hour and probably $150-$175 per hour after that.






Paul


----------

